# Kinda funny



## Dylan777 (Jun 14, 2015)

http://www.sonyalphaforum.com/topic/953-current-state-of-camera-industry-is-like-star-wars/


----------



## geonix (Jun 14, 2015)

;D

I like the "Still misses most of the shots" especially.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Dylan. 
Funny, thanks for the laugh . 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Dylan,

Thanks for the link.

Very funny ;D




geonix said:


> ;D
> 
> I like the "Still misses most of the shots" especially.



+1 ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 14, 2015)

EOS - Equivalent Of Sith......


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 14, 2015)

Click said:


> Hi Dylan,
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> ...



M3 seems to correct that. He needs to correct his cartoon ;D


----------

